# Remember Blair from 'The Facts of Life'?....



## chersolly (Aug 29, 2004)

Around this time last year she advocated putting clothespins or tabasco sauce on child's tongues for punishment and to get them to submit to her and Jesus Christ, remember?









Well, if you check out her latest blog entry, she can't seem to spank her kids enough!

It's okay to beat your kids - so long as you're doing it in the name of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ???

Fruitcake.

(Wasn't sure if this should go in spirtuality or GD or tv.)


----------



## scrapadoozer (Jun 10, 2004)

Wow, that was depressing.







May that book she is working on never get published!


----------



## Oh the Irony (Dec 14, 2003)

that is so sad.


----------



## armonia (Mar 24, 2002)

"I feel like I'm spanking them all day long and yet most days it feels like that's not enough"

MY GOODNESS!


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

I feel like i am going to vomit.

In the past, with celebrity or has been celebrity threads, alot of the bashing was based somewhat on speculation. For instance, i criticzed julia roberts for not carrying her babies. Someone pointed out that she might have two broken arms (j-k!)....or a million other reasons why i and others should give her the benefit of the doubt.

But in this case, its in her own words. "I cant spank them enough" or something like that. Is this woman on crack?

Something is very very wrong with this woman.


----------



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

That is actually an entry from her old journal she use to write when her kids were very little--they are all teens now. I wonder if she still beats them?


----------



## Dallasmama (Nov 15, 2003)

I know, I read that too and cringed. She actually lives down here in the Dallas area, and belongs to one of the homeschool groups that I belong to. She is a genuinely nice woman, and seems to have a wonderful relationship with her three children (who are all pre-teen/teenagers now). But some of her discipline techniques are scary!


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

Quote:

It's just they aren't born that way and it takes a real war to get them to come under the submission of me and the high calling of Jesus Christ.








: Submission? Yikes.


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

She's a nut!







:

no offense to all you cashews.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Ive run into her writings in various homeschool circles on line. Needless to say, she and I raise our children very differently


----------



## unfrozncavegrl (Jan 6, 2005)

That is so upseting


----------



## Jen123 (Mar 16, 2004)

cashew here. lol Her end product is one I strive for also (submission to God and all that jazz) , but we go about it in totally different ways. I discipline my DOGS gentler than she disciplines her kids. Another good example of one christian making the rest of us look like paddle weilding lunatics.


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MerryOne*
she has some issues
I would usually say she needs God, but well.............................


I WILL say that is what she needs. I have never understood this whole "spare the rod, spoil the child" thing. Is that even in the Bible? I am a Christian and it is so obvious to me that the way to raise the children that we have been given to raise, is to love and nurture them. As for what Jesus would do, I seriously doubt that he would run out to buy Tabasco, much less hit.

It's just they aren't born that way and it takes a real war to get them to come under the submission of me and the high calling of Jesus Christ. This line just makes me sick. So to get to the "high calling" of Jesus, one must whip ones kids? Sick blech and poop on you!


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scrapadoozer*
Wow, that was depressing.







May that book she is working on never get published!


Unfortunately, she already has at least one published. One of her little gems is pulling your child's hair if they won't walk next to you in a parking lot.









Seems they'll let any 'ol nutjob media has-been publish a book.


----------



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dallasmama*
I know, I read that too and cringed. She actually lives down here in the Dallas area, and belongs to one of the homeschool groups that I belong to. She is a genuinely nice woman, and seems to have a wonderful relationship with her three children (who are all pre-teen/teenagers now). But some of her discipline techniques are scary!

I know what you are saying--I use to read her blog when she took her family on that trip around the U.S....I thought it was neat that she did that as a part of her homeschooling. But then weird things would creep into her posts from time to time--and eventually I realized that she just comes from a totally different point of moral reference than me.

She is a very conservative born again Christian (not that theres anything wrong with that, as Seinfeld would say) and is very into the "spare the rod, spoil the child" type of mentality. She thinks the bible teaches that, and it is her duty as a good mom to follow through. She also was horrified when they went to the museum of natural history on their trip because there were several exhibits that flew in the face of their beliefs on Creationism. She had her kids skip the second floor and all it's exhibits because it was all about evolution.

Anyway--obviously she is a very devoted mother, but her idea of proper discipline is a world away from gentle! Her husband is a minister and she has a thriving career speaking at Christian parenting events.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

That is really creepy and sad. I don't remember who she is/was. Does anyone have a pic they could post?


----------



## Elowyn (Nov 3, 2003)

Loovely. Yet another cashew LOL) to make the rest of us Christian-but-also-reasonable-human-beings look bad.







:


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

"spare the rod, spoil the child"

am i the only one that hears that like this:

spare the rod meaning refrain from using the rod &
spoil the child meaning actually "spoil" or dote upon/cherish/love your child

?????

or am i just making this up...i've never even read the passage where it says this...

and i'm not christian

anymore, that is.


----------



## chersolly (Aug 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaAllNatural*
That is really creepy and sad. I don't remember who she is/was. Does anyone have a pic they could post?

http://www.lisawhelchel.com/images/facts7abg.jpg
http://www.lisawhelchel.com/images/facts11bg.jpg


----------



## Jen123 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:

from Lisa : She also was horrified when they went to the museum of natural history on their trip because there were several exhibits that flew in the face of their beliefs on Creationism. She had her kids skip the second floor and all it's exhibits because it was all about evolution.








: I've done that too for the exact same reasons. BUT then when I was more prepared to answer questions we went back.

I think it's Proverbs 13:24 that says speaks of discipling with a rod.


----------



## Louma (Mar 30, 2005)

All I can say is that that woman is a tell-all book waiting to happen!


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoulaSarah*
I WILL say that is what she needs. I have never understood this whole "spare the rod, spoil the child" thing. Is that even in the Bible? I am a Christian and it is so obvious to me that the way to raise the children that we have been given to raise, is to love and nurture them. As for what Jesus would do, I seriously doubt that he would run out to buy Tabasco, much less hit.

It's just they aren't born that way and it takes a real war to get them to come under the submission of me and the high calling of Jesus Christ. This line just makes me sick. So to get to the "high calling" of Jesus, one must whip ones kids? Sick blech and poop on you!

I agree. No way would Jesus do such a thing. I mean, could you even visualize him raising his hand to strike a child? Or put pepper sauce in a small child's mouth.

I know this isn't going to come out right, but i don't want my children to necessarily fear me, or my physical presence.....i want them to "behave" and "do the right thing", because its the right thing to do, and its up to me to teach them that.

"Nicholas, we must hold hands in the parking lot" is more my style, not pulling his hair!

Andrew, please don't talk to me that way.
or: Andrew, i cant have you answering me back like that.
No pepper sauce here.

Of course, i also talk respectful to them (and sometimes i grit my teeth!), i do not spank or smack.....and i have never ever pulled hair, its not something i even had to inwardly restrain myself from doing....i mean, i never even felt like i wanted to, kwim?


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

I dont understand the whole Museum thing.

Please explain why.

Is it the Dinosaurs? Like you dont believe they existed (even with the skeletons?).

I mean, i take my kids to the zoo and they get to see the apes and monkeys.

By not showing them helps to do what exactly?


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elowyn*
Loovely. Yet another cashew LOL) to make the rest of us Christian-but-also-reasonable-human-beings look bad.







:


I meant she's a nut cause of the hot sauce thing.







not cause of the christianity....my dh, children are catholic, my family is southern baptist. i just choose not to be either.


----------



## Louma (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragonfly*
Unfortunately, she already has at least one published. One of her little gems is pulling your child's hair if they won't walk next to you in a parking lot.









Seems they'll let any 'ol nutjob media has-been publish a book.

I just shared the hair-yanking story with dh, and he's moving our 10 month old away from the temptation of an fun-fun-fun electrical outlet and saying "Maybe I should try yanking your hair a little bit" to her in a sing-song voice. Thanks.


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetbaby3*
I dont understand the whole Museum thing.

Please explain why.

Is it the Dinosaurs? Like you dont believe they existed (even with the skeletons?).

I mean, i take my kids to the zoo and they get to see the apes and monkeys.

By not showing them helps to do what exactly?


i think it's about the man used to be an ape thing.

i guess it would be hard to explain seeingthis to a child when you've already discussed Adam & Eve.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoulaSarah*
I WILL say that is what she needs. I have never understood this whole "spare the rod, spoil the child" thing. Is that even in the Bible?

Well sorta kinda, but no not really in the sense that most people use it lol. The verses people are thinking of are of the Proverbs. I found this:

http://www.stophitting.com/religion/faithMaterial.php


----------



## mmmummy (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:

"spare the rod, spoil the child"
well,rods are used to guide sheep and not to hit them so..








poo to the people who try to make out like god wants us smacking our children. he doesnt,and no one will ever convince me otherise,either.
and i really,really dont like that facts of life woman. she has on such a big sparkly smile and you know on the inside its not the truth..i cant believe they would publish the things you guys are saying. clothespins,tabasco sauce,hairpulling..??!! that gets published? hello,why not just name it "how to abuse your child in a few easy steps"..!!














:

and what i really hate is how she hated her babies saying hold me,hold me..
why did she even have children to begin with if she felt that way about it..


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2a&a*
i think it's about the man used to be an ape thing.

Ok.

I just wonder what she does at the zoo.

And i have never been to that museum....so i have no idea how its set up....


----------



## Jen123 (Mar 16, 2004)

Well for many creationists , myself included , evolution is a belief system , not fact. So to go to a family outing expecting fun and having (in our opinion) a different belief system thrown at you is hard. I know there are many pagans on this board who would feel outraged to go to an event and have tracts passed out. We feel the same way about museums and the like. It's not like we run screaming from the builiding or complain to the manager , we quietly make our exit and come back when I feel I can answer the children's questions in a better manner.


----------



## Louma (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2a&a*
i think it's about the man used to be an ape thing.

It's really just that we have a common ancestor with apes.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2a&a*
i think it's about the man used to be an ape thing.

i guess it would be hard to explain seeingthis to a child when you've already discussed Adam & Eve.









Yes I would guess it conflicted with her views on creation, age of the earth etc.


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

Yipes! One gets the distinct feeling from that entry that she does NOT want to be a mother. "I can't encourage and praise them any more."??? NONSENSE!!!!

" I'm telling you, if the kids are all healthy and taking their naps and playing quietly in their rooms then, it feels like life suddenly makes sense."

Yes, that's why I'm sooooo looking forward to TTC soon - so that my future child will sleep and play by him/herself in his/her room.

I mean, why bother to have children?


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetbaby3*
Ok.

I just wonder what she does at the zoo.

And i have never been to that museum....so i have no idea how its set up....

edited my previous post.









and i don't know if that scene is a that particular museum....it's possible.


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

Got it.


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Louma*
It's really just that we have a common ancestor with apes.









gotcha


----------



## Cranberry (Mar 18, 2002)

: She scary.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chersolly*
http://www.lisawhelchel.com/images/facts11bg.jpg

OMG! That hair is out of control!!!


----------



## Jen123 (Mar 16, 2004)

Her discipline measures are just another reason I don't get along well on christian homeschooling boards.


----------



## farmer mama (Mar 9, 2004)

Wow. It is frightening that she is giving parenting advice to others. It sounds like it isn't working for her or her family.

About the museum thing, isn't that what you would expect going into a Natural History Museum? It isn't like they aren't upfront about their ideas about evolution.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2a&a*
i guess it would be hard to explain seeingthis to a child when you've already discussed Adam & Eve.









Why?







If you truly don't believe it you can just say that this is what some other people believe.


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

Farmer mama, i was thinking the same thing.

I had a friend who called herslef a "good witch". Actually, she was my best friend....her favorite thing was to look at crystal balls. Anyhoo, i was not offended nor freaked out, nor would i stay outside while she went into her metaphysical store. I would go in there, and look around too. This does not make me any less a christian.

I guess i am just not getting the whole avoidance deal.


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaAllNatural*
Why?







If you truly don't believe it you can just say that this is what some other people believe.









ITA.

but she doesn't seem like the type of person that would handle it that way at all...or maybe that's just my perception.


----------



## Katie Bugs Mama (Feb 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2a&a*
ITA.

but she doesn't seem like the type of person that would handle it that way at all...or maybe that's just my perception.









She would probably try to put hot sauce in a curator or docent's mouth and get herself arrested! :LOL


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

not all christians are nutcases









I know no one was saying they were! I just really despise this kind of mentality (Blair's) because it gives us all a bad name...and goodness knows we don't need any more bad press!

I love this site for alternative-minded christians...

www.gentlechristianmothers.com

Most of the mamas on there cloth diaper, use GD (they call it GBD--gentle biblical discipline- but it is much like this forum), homeschool, eat whole foods, are VERY AP, etc.

It just makes me SO sad when I see things like this (Blair thing)...because I seem to be fighting against it every day---the mentality that christians are nutters (thanks Mr. Bush!)....

Anyway, about the blog...I particularly loved the part where she complains because her child asks her to "hold them, hold them"....damn kid, what do they expect? Their mother to pick them up when they want some love? Tsk, grow up.

*sigh*

ETA: whoops, they also call GBD "grace-based discipline" too on that site, though some do call it gentle biblical discipline...


----------



## Simply Nurtured (Nov 6, 2004)

I am there with you, Captain Crunchy...

And as an unschooling Christian Mama, I shake my head as well...

How sad, I feel very sorry for Lisa W. and for her family. She is so busy trying to control them and make them bend to her will (that is not God's will here), that she can't see them for who they are. Wow.

And yes, if she held them, they would not be so NEEDY...

UNFOLD, NOT MOLD...

If there is anything at all I wish for my children to remember of their short time as children, it is that I wanted them to PLAY.

I enjoy seeing my children as they unfold into who they are.


----------



## dido1 (Aug 12, 2004)

Simply Nurtured, what a wonderful way to approach parenting "unfold, not mold".


----------



## mamadawg (Jun 23, 2004)

What a whack job.

Quote:

I have never known stress like raising these three babies! It is so incredibly emotionally draining. And I think my kids are pretty good kids. But they drive me to want to scream at the top of my lungs and cry at least five times a day. They just don't do what I want them to do. They argue and are unkind to each other and whine, "Hold me. Hold me." about 50 times a day. They throw fits, not to mention the hours of battling it sometimes takes to get them to clean their room. *This makes them sound horrible and they really are well-behaved kids in general. It's just they aren't born that way and it takes a real war to get them to come under the submission of me* and the high calling of Jesus Christ.
Empasis mine.

So are they born bad? Is that the way these types of Christians view their own children? I can't imagine living like that.


----------



## chersolly (Aug 29, 2004)

There is so much focus on 'submission' by Xian Fundies... it makes me wonder about what goes on in the bedrooms.

Jesus (if he existed) wasn't submissive.


----------



## my2girlsmama (Oct 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragonfly*
One of her little gems is pulling your child's hair if they won't walk next to you in a parking lot.


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

She missed such a valuable (and reassuring) GD lesson right here:

"I'm beginning to feel like nothing really is going to reduce the stress level around here besides time. About four more years specifically."

Exactly! They need *time* to grow and learn and mature. Not spankings! They need guidance, patience, love, and time.

The sad thing is, when the children inevitably *do* mature and behave more adult-like, the spankings and strict punishments with be credited









You know, any one of us could have written that kind of exasperation with small children. That is universal. What is not universal, fortunately, is the belief that physical punishment is necessary to teach children. But it is telling to see such a journal entry from a spanker--because very often it is insinuated that *our children* act *like that* because they are not spanked! The truth, of course, is that children act like that. Period. It is normal and age appropriate, and it will change with guidance, patience, love, and and time


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

This must all stem from her Facts of Life days - you know, living in boarding school, no parental involvement only that old red-haired woman to give them any support......


----------



## atomicmama (Aug 21, 2004)

uke


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Yuck!!! I am a catholic who has NEVER heard such a creepy twist on Christian discipline. I am sick to my tummy!!!


----------



## Cranberry (Mar 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain crunchy*
not all christians are nutcases









I know no one was saying they were! I just really despise this kind of mentality (Blair's) because it gives us all a bad name...and goodness knows we don't need any more bad press!

Yes, I agree. I know Christians who are very AP and believe in gentle discipline and they say sometimes it's difficult when all their Christian friends (and members of their church, including the pastor) expect them to spank their kids. They have also said that people like this Blair (let's call her the Blair WITCH!) give them all a bad name, as you said. They also feel that bf beyond infancy is frowned upon in Christian circles.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain crunchy*
not all christians are nutcases









I know no one was saying they were! I just really despise this kind of mentality (Blair's) because it gives us all a bad name...and goodness knows we don't need any more bad press!

I love this site for alternative-minded christians...

www.gentlechristianmothers.com

Most of the mamas on there cloth diaper, use GD (they call it GBD--gentle biblical discipline- but it is much like this forum), homeschool, eat whole foods, are VERY AP, etc.

It just makes me SO sad when I see things like this (Blair thing)...because I seem to be fighting against it every day---the mentality that christians are nutters (thanks Mr. Bush!)....

Anyway, about the blog...I particularly loved the part where she complains because her child asks her to "hold them, hold them"....damn kid, what do they expect? Their mother to pick them up when they want some love? Tsk, grow up.

*sigh*

Thats a nice website









Well, God has never spanked me, and I am His child since I am a Christian.I don't think He even wants to-and He is all powerful so He could if He wanted I guess. I think it is sick and wrong to lord it over kids and get on some power trip about discipline.And I think if she were really hearing from God(which I don't beleive she is, there I said it







)she would hear to "love" her kids.I will not say anymore but bite my toungue and say a prayer for her.


----------



## Jen123 (Mar 16, 2004)

from chersolly

Quote:

There is so much focus on 'submission' by Xian Fundies... it makes me wonder about what goes on in the bedrooms.
I'm forever draggin out the whips and chains. He whines so much.

Jen
who simply couldn't resist.


----------



## Jen123 (Mar 16, 2004)

and on a more serious note..... I wonder if it's occured to her that she's spanking her kids " day and night" because that particular 'discipline' isn't working.

Jen
traveled down that road a long time ago


----------



## JenniferC (Dec 5, 2002)

Oh no







, that just isn't right! It sounds as though she has unrealistic expectations of her children, it's just not in the nature of young children to play in their room silently for hours and hours on end. It also sounds that these unrealistic expectations are causing her a lot of grief, as she strives to fit her children into a mold that children can never naturally fit, hence, that she can never spank theme nough to make them fit.

Sigh.

Sigh.

Sigh.

I just don't know what else to say.

LOL Max, your answer made me giggle.

BTW - As a note of interest, while I'm not Christian I also don't believe in the theory of evolution







.


----------



## Jumblepuff (Nov 10, 2004)

Quote:

OMG! That hair is out of control!!!
I was just thinking that maybe all that hair spray from her 80's sitcom days could somehow be linked to her current thinking...


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

lol Jum


----------



## amybw (Jul 12, 2004)

> they...whine, "Hold me. Hold me." about 50 times a day.
> 
> 
> > maybe this shouldve been her first clue. They need a little more "spoilin" or holding or loving or attention and a little less " rodding"
> ...


----------



## Tuesday (Mar 3, 2003)

I just read this entry of Lisa's ("Blair") journal. Um. My only thought is, "is she insane?" She needs help. The fact that this blog's entry is posted and part of this former celeb's official website is scary. What a scary person. Yikes. I feel sorry for her children.







:


----------

